# PCC from Pakistan (My Experience)



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Well getting PCC from Pakistan is also a mess...i spend whole 2 summer days wandering from 1 office to another and even the same office 4 times a day...
had to weight on a bench 1 whole day to get it finaly signed from DPO .As physical apprance was mandatory.

and if i had a wish to get this signed i would prefer the winter season. coz summer really hottttt


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

from which city? can you give a step by step process please


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

gillofrompk said:


> Well getting PCC from Pakistan is also a mess...i spend whole 2 summer days wandering from 1 office to another and even the same office 4 times a day...
> had to weight on a bench 1 whole day to get it finaly signed from DPO .As physical apprance was mandatory.
> 
> and if i had a wish to get this signed i would prefer the winter season. coz summer really hottttt


Oh dear! I hope it doesn't happen to me as I would be getting my PCC in coming months. How much they charged for that? And how many days it took in total? Plus any other info shared here will be appreciated.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Well for all pakis i hope this wud be same but details may vary a little from city 2 city.
i did mine from Sargodha...

herz how...

1) obtained the PCC forms and some other formats from Zila Kachehri (Spent 250 on them as they were signed by OAT comissioner)

2) Now went to Security brach and they marked Police station

3) went to marked police station and had signed the forms from SHO police station.

4) Went to DSP city circle. he signed.

5) Went again to Security brach office.. where they checked original passport and NIC
i had to appear before SP ...i waited for 5 hours as i remember and when at the time i was supposed to appear.. they said u have grown shave...so asked be me to shave..i did it in half an hour and then was waited another 1 hour before i appeard to SP of the district. And Finaly PCC was signed....


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope its same in Lahore as well....btw seems quite hectic


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Destination Journey said:


> I hope its same in Lahore as well....btw seems quite hectic


ya it is definately....gud luck though


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

DJ Lahore is easy, you dont have to roam around different offices, go to sec branch and they would do the rest and its Free. Takes 8 days.


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

have you done it urself?

where is sec branch in lhr?


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Destination Journey said:


> have you done it urself?
> 
> where is sec branch in lhr?


Go to Kutcheri, where Licence branch is located, get forms from there, fill them up, attach CNIC 2 copies, Passport 1 Copy and 3 recent Pictures. Submit them in sec branch and they will give you date to collect on the receipt, approx 8 days.


----------



## gillofrompk (Apr 2, 2012)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Go to Kutcheri, where Licence branch is located, get forms from there, fill them up, attach CNIC 2 copies, Passport 1 Copy and 3 recent Pictures. Submit them in sec branch and they will give you date to collect on the receipt, approx 8 days.


Heard the same that lhr is easy in this regard.


----------



## ScorpKing (Nov 28, 2012)

Address on my passport is different from my current residential address...can somebody please guide me from which city should I get my PCC done...current city on city on Passport...

with regards


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

ScorpKing said:


> Address on my passport is different from my current residential address...can somebody please guide me from which city should I get my PCC done...current city on city on Passport...
> 
> with regards


It doesn't matter really because you are required to submit PCC on country basis and NOT on city basis. So any of these two city's PCC will be fine but I would suggest you to take PCC from the city where you are currently residing. It's easier option for you rather than going to different city to get the PCC. 

I hope it helps.


----------



## ScorpKing (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks for the reply dude....


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

Just a smal stupid question fellas; what is PCC?


----------



## bukhari (Mar 18, 2011)

Minhas said:


> Just a smal stupid question fellas; what is PCC?


Police Clearance Certificate..


----------



## Minhas (Nov 5, 2012)

bukhari said:


> Police Clearance Certificate..


Thanks brother!


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

hello,

I am curious does it possible that someone else apply for my pcc since i am out of country. 
Also guys who process pcc from Islamabad/Pakistan please enlist procedure. 

Thanks/oz


----------



## ScorpKing (Nov 28, 2012)

Guys i got the PCC today...but city name is also mentioned on it...was wondering if it is national format or they gave me wrong document?

please note city on my passport is different from my current city and PCC is from my passport's city


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

ScorpKing said:


> Guys i got the PCC today...but city name is also mentioned on it...was wondering if it is national format or they gave me wrong document?
> 
> please note city on my passport is different from my current city and PCC is from my passport's city



One Question: How much did you pay for the PCC and how long it took?


----------



## ScorpKing (Nov 28, 2012)

I got it for free and it takes 7-8 days




msvayani said:


> One Question: How much did you pay for the PCC and how long it took?


----------



## atifurgreat (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, I got PCC and Medical call from CO. My question is regarding PCC, in Lahore they mentioned Home address with stay durion on PCC, while my wife come Lahore in 2011, should I require 2 PCC (Sargodha & Lahore)? Becase its mention in PCC requirements, last 10 years.
Best Regards


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

atifurgreat said:


> Hi, I got PCC and Medical call from CO. My question is regarding PCC, in Lahore they mentioned Home address with stay durion on PCC, while my wife come Lahore in 2011, should I require 2 PCC (Sargodha & Lahore)? Becase its mention in PCC requirements, last 10 years.
> Best Regards


Hi,

i too in same situation, however i made one for the address i lately residing in Pakistan since panel-character doc say "Apply in person or by mail to the District Superintendent of Police at your place of residence or former residence". In my case the certificate only cover 3 years of duration. I uploaded PCC upfront & CO not assigned yet.

Other members experience and point of view appreciated.


----------



## exxpat (Nov 16, 2012)

ScorpKing said:


> I got it for free and it takes 7-8 days


Dear ScorpKing and Others,

I am an expat in Saudi Arabia from Pakistan and i would be needing my PCC in near future. As i know PCC from Pakistan is valid for 3 months only. Is that true?

Because if thats true, then whichever date from Medicals or PCC is lower, by that date you must enter Aus once. However, the CO can extend this date based on your request but no guarantee for that.

So can you guys confirm the duration for which PCC is issued and is it mentioned that this PCC is for issuance of Visa only etc.

Thank you,


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

exxpat said:


> Dear ScorpKing and Others,
> 
> I am an expat in Saudi Arabia from Pakistan and i would be needing my PCC in near future. As i know PCC from Pakistan is valid for 3 months only. Is that true?
> 
> ...


Hi

PCC from any country are valid for 12 months, and it does not matter whatever validity is stated in the PCC itself. 

Check the following link
Page3

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


Validity periods 
For immigration purposes a police certificate is deemed to be valid for 12 months from the issue date.


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi ...

How do I obtain "Copy of Embassy’s letter of institution" for PCC? What does this letter mean?

How long does it take to get a PCC from Karachi? 

I need your kind opinion on my case below. 

"I have applied for passport pages extension where I am supposed to get the new passport by end of August" and from in the other hand I got request to submit my PCC to my CO. Should I wait to get the new passport and apply for PCC based on the new passport or it is ok if I proceed with the existing passport? Do you have any idea that what will be the impact if I proceed with the current passport?

Thank you in advance.

Regards,


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

interfacemirror said:


> Hi ...
> 
> How do I obtain "Copy of Embassy&#146;s letter of institution" for PCC? What does this letter mean?
> 
> ...


I think you refering to passport renewal,as i remember they cancel the old one when you apply new one..if you already submited,so i believe old one wont be valid to apply PCC.so wait for new passport.this is just my understanding of process.
In pakistan i dont think police offices issueing PCC normally asking any letter.nothing were asked in islamabad in my case..


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

oz2356 said:


> I think you refering to passport renewal,as i remember they cancel the old one when you apply new one..if you already submited,so i believe old one wont be valid to apply PCC.so wait for new passport.this is just my understanding of process.
> In pakistan i dont think police offices issueing PCC normally asking any letter.nothing were asked in islamabad in my case..


Thank you Atif for the reply. 

Actually I did not submit my passport to the embassy. I have still the old one. Once the new passport is issued, they will attach it to the old one. (The reason is that my old passport still has 2 empty pages and yet 2 years to be renewed).


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

interfacemirror said:


> Thank you Atif for the reply.
> 
> Actually I did not submit my passport to the embassy. I have still the old one. Once the new passport is issued, they will attach it to the old one. (The reason is that my old passport still has 2 empty pages and yet 2 years to be renewed).


It doesn't matter how many empty pages your old passport has. Old passport is always marked as "Cancelled" when you apply for the new passport. 

So it's better if you wait a bit and apply PCC based on your new passport. And yes, do not forget to inform your CO regarding your new passport.

Hope it helps.


----------

